# Bremszug "klappert"



## Hangtime (4. März 2013)

Hi Leute. Hab heute bei diesem bomben Wetter nun mal meine erst richtige Tour gemacht. Soweit so gut. Allerdings klappert die Bremsleitung von der HR Bremse am Oberrohr meines Teams... Gibt es da irgend eine Lösung das zu verhindern? (Bin ja sicher nicht der erste mit diesem Problem) Fals ihr da ne sinnvoll Lösung die nicht aus "festkleben" besteht, lasst es mich wissen. Bin für jeden Tip dankbar. Schon mal danke


----------



## potsdamradler (4. März 2013)

Kabelbinder sollten Abhilfe bringen. Eimal um die Leitung wickeln und dann straff um das Oberrohr, so verrutscht nix mehr!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hangtime (5. März 2013)

mh okay... klingt einfach aber ist irgendwie keine wirklich elegante lösung...


----------



## potsdamradler (5. März 2013)

Hab mal jmd Moosgummistreifen am Oberrohr unter offene Seilzüge geklebt. Klappern war dann nicht mehr zu hören.


----------

